# Last call...Paph Guild 2022



## Paph Paradise (Dec 12, 2021)

Discounted registration ends Wednesday for the Paph Guild in Ventura, CA January 15-16, 2022.

Great speakers and vendors, banquet and auction. Register at the link below.

Paph Guild 2022


----------



## FrankRC (Dec 14, 2021)

This is always a great show and great time.


----------

